# Chewbacca Actor deceased.



## Alexander1970 (May 3, 2019)

Hello.

*Peter William Mayhew* (19 May 1944 – 30 April 2019)




 

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/peter-mayhew-chewbacca-star-wars-dies-at-74-1207099

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Mayhew


----------



## DANTENDO (May 3, 2019)

Everyone stand up for one minute and do CHEWBACCA noises


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 3, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Everyone stand up for one minute and do CHEWBACCA noises



https://archive.org/details/StarWarsChewbaccaSoundEffectFreeToneDownload


----------



## Superbronx (May 4, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> https://archive.org/details/StarWarsChewbaccaSoundEffectFreeToneDownload


Poor Chewy  He was one of my favorites


----------

